# Oregon State Beekeepers Association Fall Conference 2019



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Michael Palmer coming to Oregon I guess I will have to see that. 
I have seen one of his videos where he tells everybody not to take notes because all his material is on line. Maybe we can challenge him to put in something unique enough that people need to watch the one at our video.
One of his better lines is where he is talking about grafting and how people get all stressed out about it. He then says ‘this is supposed to be fun, put some tunes on and relax’. I have been using this advice on all of my activities when I feel overwhelmed (like trying to plan 3 hunting trips).


----------

